# 30" backs



## flowhandy (Oct 15, 2012)

Picked up a set of 30-9-14 backs. Basically new for $300. I think I got a steal. My question is should I do a clutch kit to help turn them or should I be fine ? I have a 12 550 xp eps.


----------



## flowhandy (Oct 15, 2012)

Also I'm looking into a lift. If I go 3" will I need new axles or could I use my stock ones for a while.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah thats a pretty smokin deal.

You will need a clutch kit yes. QSC is your best bet

I dunno if anyone makes a 3" for it but if its just a bracket lift it will probably put too much stress on your stock axles (too much angle) Stick with 2" lift and you should be ok if you use a smart thumb and dont roost on it all the time.


----------

